# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D printer Worksation for A-level Product Design

## Jam07

Hi all, I’m a product design student at the Down School and I’m making a 3D printer workstation for my project. The printer I own is a Flash Forge Finder, the workstation will be body height and will accommodate various tools and filament spool hanging space. Is this a viable idea? And do you have any thoughts and features I could add. Thank you.

----------


## curious aardvark

Space for a coffee make always goes down well - get a tassimo machine :-)

----------


## Jam07

I was thinking plywood, with PLA draw knobs and any additional features appropriate

----------


## curious aardvark

gonna have to try those nuts :-)

----------


## MattMurdock666

Quite some project there's a lot you can do with designing this, one feature to incorporate is a lazy Susan it can provide an ease of access and maximise the room space you have to store the filament reels and tools. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/SUSAN-TURNT...san+turntables

----------


## hdmitry

You can always try. It is worth learning from mistakes.

----------

